# problemas con el ic-prog



## Carlos Hernández Herrera (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola Amigos: 
Soy nuevo en el foro y quiero consultarles un problema que tengo con el ic-prog. 
He comprado 2 veces el programa y lo bajé una vez de la página de microchip. Sin problema lo instalo en el disco duro de la computadora, pero al tratar de abrirlo me envía los siguientes mensajes de error: 
1.- Ocurrió un error (el dispositivo no puede hallar el archivo especificado) iniciando el driver 
Le doy click en continuar y me aparece 
2.- Ocurrió un error (el sistema no puede hallar el archivo especificado)cargando el driver 
Le doy click en continuar y aparece 
3.- Privileged Instruction 
Después de aceptar los avisos me aparece la pagina normal de Programador de Prototipos, cuando prtendo comenzar a grabar o borrar ahí se queda trabado y no da ningún resultado. 

Si me pueden hechar la mano se los agradeceré infinito


----------



## alejandro_oo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola Carlos,

Percibo que lo estas corriendo bajo Windows XP ¿no es así?, bueno si este es tú caso, te comento que a mí me paso igual, puedes solucionarlo así:



> Para Windows XP
> 
> En el ambiente windows XP se pueden generar conflictos de “PERMISION” y el programador no funciona correctamente. Si este es el caso, realice los siguientes pasos:
> 
> ...



Con eso debería funcionar.
Saludos.


----------



## Carlos Hernández Herrera (Nov 25, 2006)

alejandro_oo: Te agradezco mucho tu apoyo voy a intentar lo que me aconsejas y me pongo en contacto para informaciónrmarte de los resultados.

muchisisimas gracias.


----------



## Carlos Hernández Herrera (Nov 25, 2006)

alejandro_oo: Es espectacular el cambio en la programación y ya logré ésta en un pic 16f84a nuevamente te doy las gracias, personas como tú tienen mucho valor.
GRACIAS


----------



## alejandro_oo (Nov 25, 2006)

Bueno Carlos, Me da mucho gusto que te funciono, Nos vemos


----------



## Ramonchi (Mar 26, 2007)

hola, tengo un programador JDM 100% puncional mi problema es que al realizar cualquier accion, la PC se traba es decir se congela todo y no se mueve nada no funcionan el mouse ni elraton la tengo que apagar directamente para que vuelva a funcionar, ¿Qué podrá seer?


----------



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

Ramonchi dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo un programador JDM 100% puncional mi problema es que al realizar cualquier accion, la PC se traba es decir se congela todo y no se mueve nada no funcionan el mouse ni elraton la tengo que apagar directamente para que vuelva a funcionar, ¿Qué podrá seer?



EL JDM utiliza tension del puerto serie. El problema debe venir por ese lado. Comproba desde el estado de la fuente hasta la salida del puerto serie.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2007)

En que parte del comprimido se encuentra el ICPROG105C?¿? solo veo la aplicacion, el documento y el archivo.sys


----------



## vik (Abr 24, 2008)

aal igual que carlos tambien tengo problemas para grabar un pic 16f84a , pero intentare lo que dice alejandro, ojala me sea de ayuda....!

informaciónrmare al respecto.


----------



## CALDERON (Sep 11, 2008)

Buen dia amigos, tengo el siguiente problema con el icprog ya que cuando cargo un programa no encuentro el archivo .hex, el cual genero con el Mplab Posiblemente este creando mal mi proyecto pero no se donde tengo el error, muchas gracias por su atensión prestada.
Calderon


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

alejandro_oo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Carlos,
> 
> Percibo que lo estas corriendo bajo Windows XP ¿no es así?, bueno si este es tú caso, te comento que a mí me paso igual, puedes solucionarlo así:
> 
> ...



Dios, no puedo expresar con palabras la sensacion que he tenido al conseguir que me lea el 16f870 que llevo mas de 2 años intentando programar y nunca he podido porque el puto ICProg nunca me ha rulado. Mil y una gracias alejandro_oo, me acabas de abrir una purta.


----------



## CALDERON (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola amigo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya el programa me esta funcionando correctamente de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Cautin (Oct 13, 2008)

Tengo inconvenientes al programar una memoria eepron (24C01A) con el programador JDM; los datos los escribo dierctamente en la ventana de datos del software WinPic800 pero cuando quiero grabar la información me sale el siguiente error:

ERROR-> De escritura en dirección 0x000000 Escrito: 0xAA Leído: 0x0020

incluso cuando le doy la opción verificar me aparece una error similar, como mencioné estoy trabajando con el WinPic800 pero también intenté con el IC-Prog y con este me aparece el error:

Verificación falló en la dirección de código 0000h!

Si alguno me puede orientar se lo agradecería en el alma.

Gracias


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya habrás visto arriba algunas posibles soluciones. Asegurate de conectar el programador del com correcto. Yo lo conecto del com1, y tengo que hacer unos ajustitos desde el panel de control:

Bits por segundo.		4800
Bits de datos:		            8
Paridad:			Ninguno
Bits de parada:		1
Control de flujo:		Xon/xoff 

Y uso ese programador, basado en el  JDM, llamado PG2.

Programación "ICSP" (In Circuit Serial Programming)

Yo apenas estoy aprendiendo. Aqui en el foro, tambien se comentó algo al respecto de 00000h y de ahí saqué unas soluciones.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Nov 2, 2009)

Buenas tardes hoy recien acabo de pregramar mi primer pic con el Ic-prog, y pues la verdad que con un programa muy sencillo solo estoy mandando a encender(1 logico) del puerto A, no esta funcionando, funciona de manera erratica un par o trio de veces y no funciona mas. Agradeceria de corazon que me pudiesen ayudar


----------



## Meta (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola:

Miren el manual del ic-prog en pdf cargado con todo detalle y paso a paso.

Saludo.


----------



## royer669 (Mar 5, 2010)

exelente, gracias!!, q gusto que la gente nos ayude a los q nos iniciamos en esto


----------



## Pull1988 (Oct 2, 2011)

excelente los aportes especialmente el de alejandroo me fucniono a mi tambien.
gracias


----------



## pristine (Oct 30, 2011)

alejandro_oo dijo:


> Hola Carlos,
> 
> Percibo que lo estas corriendo bajo Windows XP ¿no es así?, bueno si este es tú caso, te comento que a mí me paso igual, puedes solucionarlo así:
> 
> ...



graciasssssss alejandro_oo lo solucione bnnnnn


----------



## cielectronico (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola amigos ,estoy empezando en area PIC ,resulta que tengo una placa de control de una heladera nofrot y lleva de control el 12f635 y queria levantar los datos del mismo con el Icprog y un grabador JDM comun serie y me encuentro con que ese integrado no lo tiene en la planilla tendran idea del porque o debo de usar otro programa


----------



## miguelus (Oct 16, 2012)

Buenas noches cielectronico.

Ese Pic 12F635 no está contemplado en el ICPROG 106C ni en las versiones anteriores ¿La razón? habría que preguntarle al diseñador del programa.

Tienes otro Software de programación, también muy potente el Win PICPgm Development Programmer y al igual que el ICPROG es gratuito la ´ltima versión es la 1.759 Beta, este Software si que contempla el Pic 12F635.
Este programa lo puedes descagar del sitio oficial del Programa..

http://picpgm.picprojects.net/

Sal U2


----------



## cielectronico (Oct 16, 2012)

Gracias ,por tu pronta respuesta Miguelus,estabas en lo cierto lo pude detectar con el picpgm y me dio que estaba protegido a si que  termino mi búsqueda pero aprendí algo nuevo ,ahora tendré que ver si puedo hacer un programa para hacer funcionar esta heladera estoy tratando de aprender a usar el NIPLE veremos como me va.


----------

